# Compare two photos side by side in the develop module



## kenwood (Dec 18, 2015)

In the library module I can use the compare view (X|Y) button to compare any two photos.  How do I achieve the same in the develop module?  The compare view in the develop module compare before and after of the same photo.  

What I am trying to do is to compare different presets.  Let say I have two presets 1 and 2.  I will create a virtual copy of a photo, and apply preset 1 to the original and 2 to the copy.  I would like to compare the result side by side, and also perform additional adjustments to each and see the result right away.  Is this possible in lightroom 5?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 18, 2015)

You can't compare two different photos in the Develop module…but there's still a way to do it.


Apply Preset 1 to the original.
Choose Window > Secondary Display > Show (or click the "2" display icon at the left end of the Filmstrip).
Choose Window > Secondary Display > Loupe - Locked (or click Locked in the Secondary Display header). Now the Secondary Display is locked to the original and won't change when you select other photos.
Arrange the main Lightroom window and the Secondary Display side by side. (If you have a second monitor, you can of course have the Secondary Display take up the entire second monitor; that's what I do.)
Select the virtual copy and switch to the Develop module.
Apply Preset 2 to the virtual copy. Now you can compare it to the image in the Secondary Display window.
If you want to change which two are being edited and compared, you'll have to unlock the Secondary Display, change the selected image, and lock it again.

If you want to apply the same edits to both images and see the results in both, make sure both are selected in the Filmstrip or Grid and turn on Autosync (Settings > Enable Auto Sync). As long as Auto Sync is on any edits you make will now apply to all selected images.


----------



## bfu396 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hmmm.. seems to me there is another option in the Develop Module. Try the following.
Make a virtual copy of the original.
Apply preset 1 to the original
Apply preset 2 to the virtual copy
Then select both images.
Press C and you should see both images side by side.

Let me know if this does not work, but I just tested it.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 23, 2015)

bfu396 said:


> Hmmm.. seems to me there is another option in the Develop Module. Try the following.
> Make a virtual copy of the original.
> Apply preset 1 to the original
> Apply preset 2 to the virtual copy
> ...



This works and I use it all the time - however the "C" takes you into the Library module and out of the develop module.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 23, 2015)

Exactly...the question was looking for a way to compare two different images and that stays active while more Develop adjustments are applied.

Before/after doesn't work because it only shows one image, and the C (compare) or N (survey) modes don't work because they exit Develop.


----------

